# Lumps on legs



## Wazmack (Aug 19, 2018)

Just come back from week in the Lake District and over last couple of days Harvey’s legs are covered in a rash of small bumps, examined him closely for fleas but can’t find any. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had it happen before, after a run through tall weeds. I've always just washed them, and given benadryl. 
I've had it happen after a bee sting also.
Its always cleared up after a few hours.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

not this extensively but we have had some after grass running too. possibly small insect bites/allergic reaction to them. i tend to wash every skin alterations (big or small) with silver colloidal shampoo, that usually helps settling the smaller/milder ones and is a great natural disinfection. and if still any more visible, i use benadryl too.


----------



## Wazmack (Aug 19, 2018)

texasred said:


> I've had it happen before, after a run through tall weeds. I've always just washed them, and given benadryl.
> I've had it happen after a bee sting also.
> Its always cleared up after a few hours.


Thanks, visit to vet, steroid injection and histamines seems to have cleared it. They also said most likely allergic reaction to insect bites


----------



## Wazmack (Aug 19, 2018)

Gabica said:


> not this extensively but we have had some after grass running too. possibly small insect bites/allergic reaction to them. i tend to wash every skin alterations (big or small) with silver colloidal shampoo, that usually helps settling the smaller/milder ones and is a great natural disinfection. and if still any more visible, i use benadryl too.


Thanks, visit to vet, steroid injection and histamines seems to have cleared it. They also said most likely allergic reaction to insect bites


----------

